# ~~Focused on Training~~



## jstar (Oct 16, 2004)

From now until the end of the year I have decided to focus on my training. This means not missing workouts, getting stronger, gaining muscle and building a more solid foundation.  I will post my diet and keep track of it as well but I am not following a specific diet; I am just trying to eat clean and healthy. 

I have been doing a lot of thinking about my life and where I am and where I want to be.  The past year or so my life has been shaken up quite a bit to say the least.  I started a temp job in September and I hate it. I am contractually bound to it though until the end of the year and it is a job, I am quite fortunate to have one is this economy.  Anyways I am kind of at a crossroads because I am not sure I want to continue on this career path.  It has been tough finding a job in this field and I don't want to have to worry about lay offs and being out of work for a year at a time in the future.  Thank goodness I live with my family and could afford to be out of a "real" job all this time (I have only had temp jobs in the past year). 

The one thing I know I like, and always have enjoyed, is fitness.  I have given thought to embarking on a career as a personal trainer, but feared that I would not be able to make enough money at it.  I have been researching more and more into fitness-related careers and I decided it may be time in my life to take a risk and see what happens.  I have all the ACE study materials and I plan to sign up for the exam prep course in January and take the test in February.  I hope to get my personal trainer cert. in February and start training soon after.  I figure if I like it I can maybe look into working in corporate fitness or maybe I can build up enough clientele to make a living at it.  If this doesn't pan out and I fall flat on my face I always have my HR experience and degree and can go back to working in that field if I want to.

So from now til the end of the year my focus will be on working, getting my workouts in and studying for the ACE exam.  After the new year I won't be working again so I will have plenty of time to study and to increase my cardio and training regimen.  My first show is in mid-April so if I start increasing my cardio and getting stricter on my diet after new years' I should have about 15 weeks or so to lean out- I can do that!!!

The next post is more about my training...


----------



## jstar (Oct 16, 2004)

* My Training*

This is the same plan I have been following and it is working great so I am not going to change a thing.  I may change it up after new years', but from now until the end of the year this is what it looks like:

*WEIGHTS*

--4 x week-- (I may change the actual days depending on my schedule)

*Saturday:*

*BB Squat:*8 x 10*, 6*, 6 x 6
*BB Deadlift:* 4 x 10**
*BB Bent Row:* 5 x 10*, 6*, 3 x 6-8

*Sunday:*

*BB Bench Press:* 8 x 10*, 8*, 6 x 6
*MTS Shoulder Press: * 4 x 5-7
*Assisted Dips: * 5 x 8*, 8, 5-6, 5-6, max

*Tuesday:*

*Leg Press:* 4 x 10,10,10,20
*BB Deadlift:* 3 x 10,10,6**
*Assisted Chins:* 5 x 8*,8,5-6,5-6,max

*Wednesday:*

*Incline Bench Press:* 8 x 10*, 6*, 6 x 6
*Standing Shoulder Press:* 4 x 5-7
*Assisted Dips:* 3 x max

*warm-up sets
**increase weight on each set (pyramid up)

*CARDIO*

3 x week for 20 minutes

5 min wu
10 min @ 85% MHR (164 bpm+ for me)
5 min cd

the goal is to burn more calories in the same time each session

I will add cardio as I go ~ as I see fit


----------



## jstar (Oct 16, 2004)

*Saturday Oct 16th:* 

*Diet:*

M1: 1/2c oats, 1sc protein
M2: 2 honey must. chx, 1/2 pouch uncle ben's rice
M3: 1 honey must. chx, 1/2 pouch uncle ben's rice
M4: 2 sc. protein, 1/4c eggwhites, 1 tsp PB

1322
127.1 C
124.3 P
36.6 F

*Training:*

*BB Squats:* 
8 x 10*, 6*, 6 x 6

6x55
6x65
7x70
7x70
7x75
7x75
7x75

*BB Deadlifts:*
4 x 10

10x65
10x70
10x75
10x75

*BB Bent Rows:*
5 x 10*, 6*, 3 x 6-8 (underhand)

10x45
7x50
8x55
8x60
7x60

*Cardio:*
Elliptical:
5 min wu
10 min @ 164+ bpm 
5 min cd
260 calories

*Comments:*

Squats - First couple of sets were easy. I could've done more than 75lbs, maybe 5-10lbs more but I haven't worked out in a couple weeks so I am easing back into it this week.  I have a tendency to not lean back as much as I should when I squat so I am trying to concentrate on squating more bb style and not like a powerlifter.

DL - The last time I did these (over a week ago!) my calves were KILLING me for days. In fact I couldn't even figure out why my calves were killing me this past week since I haven't been to the gym at all since last weekend. Then I figured it out - the DLs - --I was doing pretty heavy straight leg deadlifts and pulling my calves really hard. I am telling you I could hardly walk down the stairs! So from now on I will be doing these with a slight bend in my knees. I feel it more in my  this way so it's all good! 

Bent Rows - I am sticking with 60 lbs for next week. I got about 5-6 in good form, the last 2-3 reps my back was starting to round out.  I think before I was doing overhand but I am switching to underhand. Not sure of the difference but I feel it more in my traps w/ an OH grip and more in my lats w/ an UH grip.  I think my traps have been taking the brunt of the work so it's time for the lats to catch up.

Cardio - Yikes I thought I was gonna pass out! I got the cardio program from the BodyMuscle Journal which I received in the mail today. There is a 12 week cardio program in it that sounds very similar to what is preached here at IM.  Once they post it on their site (bodybuildingworld.com) I will provide a link incase anyone is interested.  The program is based on shorter, harder cardio sessions as opposed to long duration cardio.  I know that with work and my normal weight training routine that doing 5-6 days of cardio for 45-60 minutes was d-r-a-i-n-i-n-g me, as well as boring me to tears. More power to you guys and gals who can do that much cardio - I wish I could but I didn't have the time or energy to keep it going. So I am going to give this approach a shot. If need be I will increase my cardio in January when I have more time, but I think this cardio regimen might work a lot better for me. (Hey it's all about experimenting - you never know until you try, right?)


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 16, 2004)

Best of luck to you jstar.  Keep coming and updating daily so that even in bad times we can help u through it.  I think I'd be doing a lot worse if it wasn't for IM!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 16, 2004)

BTW I love the squigglies in the title!


----------



## jstar (Oct 17, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Best of luck to you jstar.  Keep coming and updating daily so that even in bad times we can help u through it.  I think I'd be doing a lot worse if it wasn't for IM!



Thank you greekie - I will keep posting. I just wish I could stay on while at work all day like I used to


----------



## jstar (Oct 17, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> BTW I love the squigglies in the title!



Want to know a secret? ....I like to use the ~ or ** or any symbol before my journal title so that when I am at work I can have IM minimized and no one will notice because it doesn't say "diet" or "jstar's journal" or whatever.


----------



## Jill (Oct 17, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Want to know a secret? ....I like to use the ~ or ** or any symbol before my journal title so that when I am at work I can have IM minimized and no one will notice because it doesn't say "diet" or "jstar's journal" or whatever.


Good idea!!! My work is booting us all off of the internet next week, I can feel it coming How dare they!

BTW Good luck with the new 'journie'!! Will you still be posting your diet???? How is the fat loss coming, since you took several days off of IM last week.


----------



## jstar (Oct 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Good idea!!! My work is booting us all off of the internet next week, I can feel it coming How dare they!
> 
> BTW Good luck with the new 'journie'!! Will you still be posting your diet???? How is the fat loss coming, since you took several days off of IM last week.



See, and I thought you knew that because all your journals start with *** 
 <---How dare they boot you off the internet. I hate companies. I just found out mine has an "eye in the sky" spy cam that can zoom in and see what you are doing!  Freaking a-- I hate that crap. As long as we get our work done, who cares?

Yes, I will be posting my diet. I will probably post it the day after since I always forget to update it during the day and when I come back it won't let me back into my original post.

Last week was not good Jillie but I am looking ahead I bought glazed donuts last week and had 4 of 12. oooops that reminds me the rest are still in my fridge I need to get rid of them!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 18, 2004)

Good Luck Girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 18, 2004)

Good luck J!!!


----------



## jstar (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks ncgirl21 and babsie!

It's a process but I will get there!


----------



## jstar (Oct 18, 2004)

I love my breakfast and lunch today - 

pumpkin pancakes (a la Jilly's recipe)

and tuna, rice & veggies for lunch...and M3

Today at work we got stressballs and a giftcard to Panera Bread :bounce:
Open enrollment started today so this was a gift to our group for the madness to come!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 18, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> It's a process but I will get there!


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2004)

The pumpkin pancakes are wicked eh?? Try soaking the oats in boiling water for 5-15 mins. Then drain the remaining water. This way you can get away with only 1 ew. I also cook it till its browned on 1 side, then flip it and only leave it for like 30 seconds-1 min. That way, the bottom is like a crust, and the top and the inside is kinda raw

OR try the same recipe but without the oats. You can still cook it in a pan like a pancake, or if Im lazy I microwave it for 30-60 seconds. Great for a last meal without alot of carbies.


----------



## jstar (Oct 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> The pumpkin pancakes are wicked eh?? Try soaking the oats in boiling water for 5-15 mins. Then drain the remaining water. This way you can get away with only 1 ew. I also cook it till its browned on 1 side, then flip it and only leave it for like 30 seconds-1 min. That way, the bottom is like a crust, and the top and the inside is kinda raw


<----mine are usually on the dryer side so maybe i could use some more water. you don't need a ton of oats w/this which i like, and you still feel like you have a decent sized meal.



			
				Jill said:
			
		

> OR try the same recipe but without the oats. You can still cook it in a pan like a pancake, or if Im lazy I microwave it for 30-60 seconds. Great for a last meal without alot of carbies.


 <----GREAT IDEA


----------



## jstar (Oct 18, 2004)

*Sunday: 10/17* 

*Meals:* 
M1: 2 lc pitas, 1 TBL PB, 1 ff cheese
M2: pumpkin pancakes: 1/2 sc protein, 1/4c ew, 1/3c oats, 1/4c pumpkin
M3: 1 lc pita, 2 ff cheese
M4: 3 lc pitas, 1 ff cheese
M5: pumpkin pancakes: 1 sc protein, 1/4c ew, 1/2c oats, 1/2c pumpkin
M6: 9 almonds, spanish rice, 1 oz turkey
M7: spanish rice, 2 lc pitas, 1 ff cheese

1795  235.5C  150.3P  48F


----------



## jstar (Oct 18, 2004)

My tummy feels all gross today   too much gum today (3 pks of extra cinnamon sf gum). It's all gone now so I won't be buying anymore in a while.

Today was an off day at the gym but I haven't had a moment to stop all day. I had to come home and try to find something to bake for the damn bake swap on Wed. I just made some PB/Banana cookies (a recipe from the recipe forum here). They look unpresentable but if they are decent I may make more tomorrow. I only got 7 cookies out of the recipe (108 cals each though - not bad, eh?) 

I am also making Atkins sourdough bread right now. I got a box yesterday at KMart for $1.50 so I thought I'd try it. I will let you know how it is. 

And NO I won't share!


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2004)

8 LC pitas


----------



## jstar (Oct 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 8 LC pitas



FYI -- each lc pita is 60 cals, so 8 lc pitas = 480 cals. still too many carbs for that one meal though. ...I meant to have the rest of my rice & tuna for M3 at work but it got super-busy and I didn't get to eat again until I got home 
Today I brought low-carb cookies (the ones I baked last night) with me for my PM snack (M3) so getting in that meal won't require any preparation. 

On another note, today they are having an open house for the new gym. It is sooo nice but temps have to pay $2 a day to use it. Still it is nice to have! I got some PowerBar crunchies and gel goo stuff too. I had to go in and check out the equipment so I could see if they have everything I need. I am sure they do but it's still probably going to get crowded quickly. They even have a spin room - and there is talk that they may put in a pool table Tomorrow we find out the hours of operation - that is another issue. It is rumored that the gym is only going to be open 6am-330pm and if that is the case that sucks!!! But I could probably still take a pilates class or get a quick workout in during lunch so it's all good. I will just plan on doing my weight workouts at my own gym for now since I know they have all the equipment I need & I can use it without waiting in line.


----------



## jstar (Oct 19, 2004)

*Monday, 10/18:* 

*Meals:* 
M1: Pumpkin Pancakes: 1/4c pumpkin, 1/4c ew, 1sc pro, 1/2c oats
M2: 1/2 pouch brown rice (1c), 1/2 pouch tuna (2.5oz), 3/4c mix. veggies
M3: 8 lc pitas, 1 ff cheese, 1 TBL PB
M4: 1 cookie (see recipe below)


Also = 3 pks of Extra Cinnamon Gum

1489.5
210.25C
127.35P
35.5F


----------



## jstar (Oct 19, 2004)

*Tuesday, 10/19:*

*Meals:* 
M1: Atkins Sourdough Bread (1/4 loaf), 1 TBL PB
M2: 1/2 pouch rice, 1/2 pouch tuna, 2/3c mixed veggies
M3: 3 cookies (forum recipe)
M4: 1/4 atkins bread, 1 ff cheese
M5: 1/4 atkins bread, 1 ff cheese
M6: rest of atkins bread 

atkins bread is delish! 1/4 loaf has 332 cals, 31.1C, 46.8P, 7F...- and it's a lot!!! 

more cals than I wanted for the day...shoot!!!!
I will post later - gotta run to work.

I'm back. Here is the damage:

2136.5 cal
221.15 C
246.75 P
49.9 F

*Training:*

*Leg Press:*
4 x 10, 10, 10, 20

10x95
10x115
10x135
20x125 (rest-pause)

*Deadlifts:*
3 x 10, 10, 6

10x60
10x65
7x80

*Assisted Chins:*
5 x 8, 8, 5-6, 5-6, Max

8x79
8x91
6x97
5x97
4x103

*Cardio:*
Elliptical:
5 min wu
10 min @ 164++ hr
5 min cd

270 cals


----------



## jstar (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is the slightly modified cookie recipe I was referring to:

Ingredients:
2/3c oats
1/2c eggwhites
1 sc protein
2 TBL PB
1 med. banana
2 pk. SF hot chocolate
water to consistency (About 1/2c)

Mixed in mixer (I should've grinded the oats). Spray pan w/Pam and cook at 300F for 10 minutes. This made 7 cookies for me:

per cookie:
108 cals
13C
6.6P
3.7F

What I might change: more protein, less banana, more PB maybe. It tasted very banana-chocolatey..not that there is anything wrong with that but I couldn't really taste the PB...so if anyone tries the above recipe feel free to experiment


----------



## jstar (Oct 20, 2004)

*Wednesday, 10/20:* EDITED

*Meals:* 
M1: Pumpkin Pancakes: 1/2c oats, 1/2c pumpkin, 1/2c ew, 1/2sc pro.
M2: 1/2 pouch rice, 2 oz tuna, 2 cookies (my recipe)
M3: SF cookie...it was good I want more but I refuse to give in. Darn I wish I brought a high-protein snack to work. I am cutting myself off from carbs the rest of the day!
M4: Dinner out: I had a salad, small baked potato and grilled chx in honey mustard, and some bread (maybe 2 oz). I took 1/2 of it home in a box. The veggies were cooked in butter so I left them on the plate  and I just ate the center of the potato incase the bottom of it was soaked w/butter.
M5: 4 SF cookies <----Big mistake!

Totals:
everything except M4:

1346
169 C
72.5 P
47 F

**protein is too low but the piece of chx was probably 5 oz. Not sure how many calories I had at M4 but if I guess on the high side (600?) then that puts me at 1946 for the day which isn't terrible 

I really wanted to binge last night for some reason. I guess when I go out to eat it makes me feel like I already failed so why not give up? I wanted more cookies but holy crap those SF cookies made me so bloated. I ate 5 total yesterday  --but that is IT!!!! I am so mad at myself 

Posted earlier (my post is out of order that's why it makes no sense!)
Today at work is the bake swap. After all that stressin' I didn't even bake anything! I was glued to the TV watching the Biggest Loser then the Red Sox/Yankees Game 6. (another late game--it's killing me!!!) ...So this morning I stopped at the Supermarket and bought some PB cookies and some SF choc chip cookies. I put all the PB cookies on the shelf and only a few of the SF cookies as I will be taking the rest home for my family. I didn't think they sounded bad at all - 100cal per cookie 1g sugar!!! But they have partially hydrogenated soybean oil so I probably won't have any (well - maybe 1)! 

Tonight I have to go out to dinner w/ my ex-coworkers...thinking I will get a salad & soup or something low-carb...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey J!!     Where are ya'll going to eat at?


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2004)

You really like 'bready' foods eh?


----------



## jstar (Oct 20, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey J!!     Where are ya'll going to eat at?



Hi Ncgirl 

This restaurant - called Jimbo's South. They have everything but its mostly crap. I always stress out on what I am gonna get! 

How are you?


----------



## jstar (Oct 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You really like 'bready' foods eh?





It is my biggest weakness!

How bad do you think eating the whole loaf was??? It was a lot of protein too. I am debating whether I should stock up - they had lots of boxes at KMart for $1.50/box.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

This Place:

http://www.jimbossouth.com/

You can get grilled or broiled seafood   .  I've been good sweetie, how about you?  Anything new in the X department?


----------



## jstar (Oct 20, 2004)

I just went to an equipment orientation at the new gym at work. It is nice! A lot of the machines are 3-in-1 to save space. Found out that I might be able to get the daily fee waived which would be nice. I think I might walk on the treadmill tomorrow during lunch and then Fri take Pilates during lunch.


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2004)

What are the macros of that bread, just cause lots of atkins foods are high in fat.


----------



## jstar (Oct 20, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> This Place:
> 
> http://www.jimbossouth.com/
> 
> You can get grilled or broiled seafood   .  I've been good sweetie, how about you?  Anything new in the X department?



Yes - that is the place! Thank you for the suggestion  I never would have thought to order the fish. 

Long story with the x...I found out he has been having problems now for a while. It is very hard to tell sometimes but he did tell me and we are trying to work things out.


----------



## jstar (Oct 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What are the macros of that bread, just cause lots of atkins foods are high in fat.



That is true, but this is ff - except for the oil I added (2 TBL)

http://www.vitacost.com/Store/Products/ProductDescription.cfm?SKUNumber=637480371513&source=incept


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

That bread has a lot of fiber in it too! I don't think it's that bad, it boils down to, IMO, calories in versus calories out, BUT I wouldn't eat a loaf a day.  Just start fresh!!


----------



## jstar (Oct 21, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> That bread has a lot of fiber in it too! I don't think it's that bad, it boils down to, IMO, calories in versus calories out, BUT I wouldn't eat a loaf a day.  Just start fresh!!



Yeah it does have lots of fiber!  I think I might stock up & just bake it when I crave bread & feel like I want to binge...at least it isn't anything I can just mindlessly eat...it took 2.5 hrs in the bread machine to make.

PS - I edited my diet post for yesterday.


----------



## jstar (Oct 21, 2004)

*Thursday, 10/21:* 

*Meals:* 

M1: 3/4c oats, 1 sc pro., 1/2c ew
M2: 4.5 oz turkey, 2 sl. ff cheese, 1/4c oats
M3: PowerBar Energy Bites
M4: Prewo: mg eng muffin, 1 ff cheese, 1/4c oats, 1/4c skim, 1sc pro.
I was really hungry b4 my wo 
trained (just weights, no cardio)
M5: 1c F1, 1/4c skim, 1sc pro
then I went nuts
had 3 bowls (cups) of oaties w/skim (prob. 1c)
then had a lot of bread & 3 granola bars

*Training:* 

*Incline Bench Press:*
8 x 10*, 6*, 6x6 (*wu)

10x45
7x45
6x55
6x55
5x55
6x50
6x50
7x50

*Standing Shoulder Press:*
4 x 5-7

7x40
7x40
7x40
6x40

*Dips:*
3 x MAX

4x127  
5x127
5x127

*Comments:*
Diet was bad as usual...I am thinking of saying screw it til new years' since the next couple months are going to be hell as far as food celebrations are concerned. It is too damn frustrating!!! Plus I do need to gain some muscle for next year and spending all this time worrying over my weight *NOW* seems counterproductive. Like the title of my journal - I am focused on training 1st. I need muscle! The only thing I am going to worry about right now in my diet is getting in the protein.


----------



## jstar (Oct 22, 2004)

Ok, yes that is what I am going to do...no more attempting to cut right now. I am saving that til Jan. 1st. My only concern right now will be getting bigger (muscular not fat) and getting stronger. I will post my diet but not sure if I will keep tracking calories...I may just post the meals to make sure I am getting a decent amount of protein in every few hours.

When I started this training routine Sept 1st after about 3 weeks or so on it I felt more muscular all over. Then Oct came and I started drifting (missing workouts, feeling fatigued from cardio - I started out doing 4x30, increased to 5x30 after 2 weeks then jumped up to 45-60 minutes...it was draining me and my strength was suffering). Then a couple weeks ago I resumed the whole bingeing thing and ate some junk...felt bad..didn't post here...ate NO CARBS for 3-days...realized that was dumb and started eating "normal" again(had some more binges)....went back to the gym and my strength was down a bit. That always sucks. My arms/shoulders/back/chest...all the gains I was starting to see seemed to vanish. Maybe that was all in my head but I don't know.

Then I realized that I needed to align my diet and training goals to what is going on in my life right now or I will never get ahead.  So here it is:

Oct - Dec 31st:
Train, eat, limit cheating, eat 2000+ cal/day, rest, very little if any cardio

Jan - mid April:
keep same training, clean diet, add some cardio...slowly increasing it as I go, 
still working on it but will post it later when the date gets closer.


----------



## jstar (Oct 24, 2004)

*Friday, 10/22* 
no workout

*Saturday, 10/23* 

*Training* 

*BB Squats* 
8 x 10*,6*,6x6

10x45
7x55
7x65
8x70
6x75
6x80
6x80
7x80

*BB Deadlifts* 
4 x 10

10x70
10x75
8x80
8x80

*BB Bent Rows* 
5 x 8*, 8, 5-6, 5-6, MAX

12x45
9x50
8x60
8x60
8x60


----------



## jstar (Oct 25, 2004)

new pics posted in my member profile section


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey J!! I just wanted to tell you that your pictures are hot    !!! I love your legs!!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 25, 2004)

Great pics! Id die for a teeny waist like that-mine is thick as hell.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey girlie!! What's going on today??


----------



## jstar (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks Ladies! Jill and Andrea...you are so sweet. Your compliments really mad my day    

I must confess this past week has been pure hell. I have been so stressed out..praying everyday I would wake up and it would be Saturday. So I am glad it is finally here! This week at work was so busy and hectic plus I am just bored to tears doing the same repetitive data entry. Crap, I don't know how the girl who does this job permanently manages. Oh well I am 1/2way done with this temp job then it is on to bigger and better things! I must confess I haven't worked out at all this week and I have binged everyday since last weekend. I am scared to weigh myself But then I came on here and read those compliments so maybe I am not the obese  that I think I am. I just feel that way. Today things seem back in perspective. Yeah I messed up but I am still okay. I have two more months of offseason training before I start my precontest diet. And I have 15 weeks to diet...I can do this! 

I decided to change my offseason split because the split I was doing was getting stale. Plus I wanted to rearrange things in order to focus on weaker areas (like shoulders and arms). 

New split:
SAT = Legs, calves
SUN = Chest, Back
WED = Shoulders
THU = Triceps, Biceps

Here is something I was wondering: On Chest/Back day would it be better to alternate exercises (for example, start w/ bb bench presses then do WG pulldowns, then incline db bench presses, then machine rows, etc) or do all my chest exercises then all my back exercises? And on Tri/Bi day should I alternate those exercises as well?


----------



## jstar (Oct 30, 2004)

I realized a pattern with my bingeing this week too. The times in my life when my bingeing was getting out of control were times when I felt "trapped" by my circumstances. I feel that way now with this job. The only good thing is the end is in sight.

The other time in my life when I binged and gained a lot of weight I was working at this 6 month internship through school. It was about 6 yrs ago. When I started I weighed 119lbs. I was only interested in being a skinny chick at that time. There was a lot of pressure (self-inflicted I am sure) for me to be thin and attractive...I guess I felt like I didn't fit in with all the other girls who all seemed to be thinner than me. I was always like 140ish during my 1st year in school. I ended up losing 20lbs over 2 yrs, ending up at 119 right before I went worked for this internship I so hated. It actually started out great...I loved it. I worked at the airport for a car rental agency in human resources. The guy I worked for was pretty young and he was really nice and always made it so we were working as a team and if there was anything I wanted to learn he would make sure I was trained on it. The office was busy and I spoke to lots of different people all the time. I liked talking to applicants and screening them and helping them figure out what they needed to do to apply for a job. ....Then, one month into the job, they tell me they want to send me to the corporate office. Now my commute went from a little over an hour each way to almost two hours each way! The atmosphere at corporate was WAY different. The guy I worked for was a total asshole. He would go in his office and shut the door and everyone was afraid to knock on the door because it might disturb him. We could all hear him on the phone raising his voice to people. He was nasty. I called my school and told them about the transfer and that I couldn't take it anymore. NO ONE told me I was being transferred either so I was pissed. My advisor was trying to save her own ass and told me I had to stay and that was that. I was trapped. So I ate and binged every night for 4 months. I had no time or energy for the gym and I hated that too! I grew so depressed and frustrated but I kept going on and working there because I had no other choice. I stayed there about 4 weeks shy of my completing the internship. I just never went back. Yeah I pissed some people off but I was crying on the train everyday and emotionally I was a total wreck. I gained about 40 lbs too! Once I made the decision to quit it was like a huge weight was lifted off my shoulders. I immediately started back at the gym and stopped bingeing. The weigh came off and I ended up normally hovering around 135, which is a nice healthy weight for me.

This big story I just posted is always in the back of my mind. I knew after this point that if I ever took a job again I would not get "trapped." But now I am trapped again. The only good thing is that I recognize what is going on here and I don't want to repeat it. I also only have a 1/2hr commute so finding time to workout is not an issue. Also, I don't feel anywhere near as bad as I did when I had that internship...I just sort of feel like I am on a slippery slope, ya know?

I also realize that I definitely need to take a step back and figure out what is important to me in life. I really feel good about changing my career to something I actually have an interest in - fitness. Even as I type this I am remembering how that 1st month was at the internship. I loved it because I was helping people. Bottom line. I was somehow making a difference. I need to keep that element in my career. That is why I think training will make me happy, because I am making a difference and I am helping people. I am not sitting on my ass in a cubicle watching the clock waiting to go home. Ugh! 
I may even look into getting a degree in nutrition or exercise down the road...maybe. I am still trying to decide. The easiest thing for me to do right now is to get certified and work in a club...then I can figure out what direction to go in from there. 

This was a looong post.


----------



## jstar (Oct 30, 2004)

*Saturday October 30th* 

*Training:* 

*Legs:* 


*Leg Press* 
15x90
15x110
12x130
12x130

*Plié Squat* 
15x15
15x20
15x20
15x20

*DB Lunges* 
15x10
15x10
15x10
15x10

*BB SLDL* 
15x45
15x55
15x55
12x55

*BB Standing Calf Raise* 
20x45
20x50
20x55
20x55

Felt good to be back in the gym


----------



## jstar (Oct 30, 2004)

I have been eating clean all day  small victory  

My friend just invited me to a costume party. I have nothing to wear plus I am in the mood to just stay in so I said no.

Meals:
M1 - 2 terriyaki chx, corn, broc, red peppers
M2 - 2 shredded wheat biscuits, skim, pro powder
M3 - PWO = 3/4c oats, 1/2c ew, 1 sc pro
M4 - rice, tuna
M5 - turkey sandwich (at Panera Bread)
M6 - All Bran, skim
M7 - 2 eng muffins, 2 TBL PB
est = 2300 calories

ahahah I just changed meal #1 because I had "broc" not "croc" ewwwww


----------



## jstar (Oct 31, 2004)

*Sunday October 31st* 

*Meals:* 
M1 - 1/2c oats, 1/2c ew, 1sc protein
M2 - 2 lc pitas, 2 ff cheese
M3 - 2 lc pitas, 2 ff cheese
M4 - PWO: 3/4c oats, 1 sc pro, 1/2c ew

*Training:* 

*Chest & Back:*

*Incline BB Bench Press*
10x45
10x45
9x50
9x50

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*
12x40
12x50
7x60
7x60

*Incline DB Bench Press*
12x40
8x50
7x50
7x50

*Low Row (MTS)*
10x60
10x60
10x60
10x60

*Incline DB Flyes*
12x15
12x20
8x25

*Hyperextensions*
12
12
12

My legs are sore today


----------



## jstar (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 31, 2004)

I've come to take a peak  I'm going to start at the beginning


----------



## jstar (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks for your advice, Lis  

I decided to split up back and chest seeing as they are both weak areas (I think everything is a weak area though). And I am going to move shoulders around so that I am training them after a rest day, early in the cycle. I will start this new split Saturday though since I already did legs and chest/back for this week. Instead of 4 days I will train 5.

It's Monday and my legs are still verrryyy sore. That means I am keeping my leg workout as is! My upper & middle back are sore as well from yesterday, but my chest isn't so I think it is going to be better to split them up.


----------



## jstar (Nov 1, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> *Sunday October 31st*
> 
> *Meals:*
> M1 - 1/2c oats, 1/2c ew, 1sc protein
> ...



Edited


----------



## jstar (Nov 3, 2004)

New split:

Sat - Legs
Sun - Delts

Mon - OFF

Tues - Arms
Wed -  Back
Thur - Chest

Fri - OFF

This will be at least for November. My reasoning for this split:
*I decided to go with one bp/day in order to increase the volume of my workouts. I now realize that I wasn't doing enough sets or exercises to really punish my muscles. Yeah, with the old routine I was only doing 3 "big" exercises per workout and training very heavy but now I want to switch gears and blast each bodypart with more volume on it's own day. 

*Priority training principle: I am prioritizing delts and arms (this month at least, this will change if not Dec, then Jan).  I am working shoulders after legs and the day before that I have off, so my shoulders will be fresh. Same deal with my arms. I totally neglected arms the past couple months (just doing compound only exercises..no isolation bicep or tricep exercises) and I can tell. Good news is my arms respond quickly when I train them hard.  The Hammer Strength Shoulder Press machine (aka MTS Press in my log) has really helped me lift more weight with my shoulders and probably the greatest gains in this muscle group. I intend to keep heavy pressing movements as the foundation of my delt training program but also bring back lateral raises, front raises, and db press exercises to fatigue all my muscle heads.   

Here is what each day will look like:

Legs: 
Keeping the same w/o I did last week because it KILLED my legs for 3 days ar least

Sets: 4-5 
Reps: 10-15

Leg Press
DB Plié Squats
DB Lunges (on 2 steps)
BB SLDL
BB Standing Calf Raises

Delts:

Sets: 4-5
Reps: 6-9 on presses; 8-12 on raises

DB Presses
MTS Press
DB Laterals
DB Inc Raises
Cable Shoulder Pressdowns

Arms:

Sets: 3-5
Reps: 6-10

Tricep Cable Pressdowns (triple breakdown sets)
Alt DB Curls
OH Tricep Extensions
BB Standing Curls
Close-grip bench press
DB Hammer Curls

Back:

Sets: 4-5
Reps: 6-10

Wide Grip Pulldowns
Close Grip Pulldowns
Low MTS Row
One Arm DB Row
Hyperextensions

Chest:

Sets: 4-5
Reps: 6-10

Incline DB Presses
Dips
Incline Hammer Machine
Incline DB Flys


----------



## jstar (Nov 4, 2004)

*Wednesday, 11/3* 

*Training* 

*Shoulders* 

*Seated DB Presses:* 
15x10
15x15
10x20
10x20
10x20

*Seated BTN Presses:* 
12x18
10x30
10x30
10x30
10x30

*Standing BB Presses:* 
6x40
7x40
7x40

*Standing Cable Shoulder Pulldown:* 
15x20
8x30
12x30

*Standing DB Lateral Raises:* 
one at a time
12x5
12x8
12x8
12x8

*Seated Incline DB Front Raises:* 
10x5
8x6
7,8x6
7x6

*Comments:* 
Overall good workout. I could have gone heavier w/ the weights. I don't know.  I always feel like when I go heavier for less reps that my form suffers. Maybe I will keep the reps higher for now. But I am concerned that my shoulders are not sore today.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey Star     I think I'm going to borrow your leg workout!!

Everything in here is looking good


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2004)

DONT let your form suffer-Im a firm believer that form is the so important.....Screw the weight. 

Will you continue to post your diet??


----------



## jstar (Nov 4, 2004)

ncgirl..let me know how you feel from that leg workout  

Jill...I always go for form over poundage. I think it is especially important with shoulders because it is so easy to go too heavy and use your triceps or back. 
I will keep things the same then with my weights. I am so glad we have 6 lb DBS. UGH I am weak  

Not posting my diet til January. Basically right now I am eating over 2000 cals a day...more like 2500. Trying to gain some muscle here


----------



## jstar (Nov 5, 2004)

*Thursday, 11/4* 

*Training* 

*Arms:* 

*Tricep Pressdowns* 
15/15/15 -- 60/50/40
8/6/7 -- 70/60/50
8/6/7 -- 70/60/50
7/6/7 -- 70/60/80
6/5/7 -- 70/60/50

*Alt. DB Curls* 
12x10 (each arms)
12x12
8x15
8x15
8x15

*Tricep OH Cable Extensions* 
15x10
6x20 (form=bad)
8x15
8x15
7x15

*Standing BB Curls* 
15x20 (ez)
10x30 (s)
10x30 (s)
7x30 (s)
7x30 (s)

*Close Grip Bench Presses* 
12x30 (s) (was easy)
12x40
12x40
12x40
12x40

*Alt DB Hammer Curls* 
12x10 (each arm)
12x10
7x12
5x12
7x12

*Comments:* 
My arms are soooore today. I like this routine though. It was a lot more volume than I am used to for arms so I should get some good results with this over the next month and a half.  Rest time was one minute between sets on all exercises, except for db hammer curls. On those I went back and forth switching arms with no rest in between. Total time in the gym 50-55 minutes.


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2004)

My arms need the most work...of course they are my least fav bp to work


----------



## jstar (Nov 5, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> My arms need the most work...of course they are my least fav bp to work



Judging by your Olympia pics, I would have to disagree. Your arms are awesome! I have the hardest time adding any size to mine, it has taken years.

Last night after I got back from the gym I went to raise my arms brush my teeth and they felt weighted down


----------



## jstar (Nov 5, 2004)

I am so happy because a good friend of mine just changed gyms. She is going to Golds now (same as me but a different location). They said she can train at other locations 2 times a week for free. So we can workout together :bounce: 

She is the one that does Weight Watchers and never works out. I would love to train her!  I feel bad bc she lost like 40lbs on WW but all through diet..ie starvation. She plateaued then gained back 15lbs.


----------



## jstar (Nov 6, 2004)

Saturday Nov 6th

TG it's the weekend!!! 

Today is leg day. Yes, they finally recovered from last Saturday's pounding, time to do it all over again! PS - My arms, especially my triceps, are very sore still. Kinda concerned since tomorrow I train shoulders, might have to decrease the weight slightly but that's okay, it will just be for tomorrow. Today I am officially on my new split. I will continue to keep posting my training and how I feel after each workout. 

In looking at the pics from my first show I have definitely put on a lot more muscle, but sadly too much fat. All I keep thinking about is "when can I start dieting." I know when I do it will come off, it is just psychological. I did this to myself last winter too. I kept my calories too low for muscle gaining because I didn't want to get fat but then when I started dieting I felt like I had no muscle to show for it. This time around I *KNOW* the results will be different. I just have to deal with my impatient, impulsive nature! (hey I am an Aries afterall   )


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2004)

Post some pics of your first show, let us be the judge


----------



## jstar (Nov 6, 2004)

here you go..adding more brb


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2004)

You look great!!! How tall are you?


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 6, 2004)

Those pics are great jstar! You're really pretty, too. 

How old are you?


----------



## jstar (Nov 6, 2004)

just for the heck of it, here is one of me at my cousin's wedding last June:


----------



## jstar (Nov 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You look great!!! How tall are you?



TY sweetie, I wish I could make them bigger. I look like a deer in headlights on that stage though  

I am 5'8" probably 130 in that pic


----------



## jstar (Nov 6, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Those pics are great jstar! You're really pretty, too.
> 
> How old are you?



Welcome Monstar and thanks  

I am 28.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 6, 2004)

The wedding pic looks great, too.


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2004)

OMG! You have the longest legs ever!


----------



## jstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks again guys  

By the way, those are my brothers in the other picture. A rare family photo


----------



## jstar (Nov 7, 2004)

*Saturday, November 6th* 

*Legs/Calves:* 

*Leg Press* 
15x100
12x120
9x140
9x140

*Plié DB Squat* 
12x25
12x25
12x25
15x25

*DB Lunges (on 2 steps)* 
12x12
12x12
12x12
12x12

*BB SLDL* 
12x45
12x50
12x55
12x60

*BB Standing Calf Raise* 
12x60
15x60
15x60
15x60
* in between sets did 12-15 calf raises with no weight

*Comments:*
Rested 1 min between sets on most exercises. The whole routine took 45 minutes. On the plié squats, not sure if I should make the db touch the floor when I squat, but I try to get it as close as possible. I feel it more the lower I go. Next week I will probably keep using the 25lb db and just try to get lower and when I can do all my reps and sets with the weight dropping to the floor then increase to 30lbs. Overall, good workout. I am sore again from it but not as sore as last week.

Last night I went to see Alfie with my friends and then we went to Chili's afterwards. Even though I allowed myself to order whatever I wanted I still went for the guiltless chicken pita


----------



## Jill (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice leg workout  

I wish you were still posting your diet..........


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 7, 2004)

Leg workout looks great jstar! Keep it up. Impressive weights that you're throwing around.


----------



## jstar (Nov 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Nice leg workout
> 
> I wish you were still posting your diet..........



Owww you are so sweet  but if I did start posting my diet right now I would get a lot of fingers        .....I am eating ezekiel french toast right now w/ sf raspberry jelly..(there is one meal posted just for you) 

I promise starting 1/1 I will post my diet everyday!!!


----------



## jstar (Nov 8, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Leg workout looks great jstar! Keep it up. Impressive weights that you're throwing around.



Thanks Monstar. I love training legs..makes me feel strong since it is my strongest bodypart.


----------



## jstar (Nov 8, 2004)

*Sunday, November 7th* 

*Shoulders:* 

*Seated DB Shoulder Press* 
12x15 (30 total)
9x20
9x20
9x20
9x20

*Standing BB Shoulder Press* 
7x40
7x40
8x40

*Seated BTN Pulldown* 
close grip...felt in rear delts the most
12x60
15x80
16x100

*Standing DB Lateral Raise* 
12x6
12x6
12x6
12x6

*Upright Row* 
16x18
15x18
15x18
15x18
15x18

*Standing DB Candlestick Front Raise* 
12x5
12x5
12x5
12x5

*Comments:* 
This week I tried to fine tune my shoulder routine but I think I still have some tweaking to do. The BTN Press last week was uncomfortable on my neck so I took it out. I replaced it with BTN Pulldowns, close-grip. I know they are supposed to be for your back but the PD in the women's area is kinda cheesy and the bar isn't as high up so I found that the way I was doing them it really pumped up my rear delts which is hard to do anyways, at least for me. So this exercise is a keeper! I also took out the standing pulldown thing I was trying to do last week. It was ackward plus I found out it really is a back exercise anyways.  I also didn't like the incline DB front raises from last week so I did them standing. I found that when I hold them perpendicular to the floor instead of parallel and hold them with a light grip towards the top of the weight I really felt them working! (If that made any sense   ) I need to go up in weight on the upright rows but I don't know whether to keep that exercise or put it with back. I guess I will keep it with shoulders for now.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 8, 2004)

Just wanted to see how you're making out. Seems your training is going well. Most important is that you feel good. I'm very excited to see how your competition unravels.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 8, 2004)

Upright Rows, if done with good form will work your traps amd delts. I feel a good burn. I think you should keep them in there. Do you do any shrugs???


----------



## jstar (Nov 8, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Just wanted to see how you're making out. Seems your training is going well. Most important is that you feel good. I'm very excited to see how your competition unravels.



Hey Lis! Howaya? 
I feel REALLY good about my split now..just working out the kinks. Eating sucks but at least I am taking in enough calories  I am getting mentally ready for January. I am already excited isn't that weird?

Have a great night!!!


----------



## jstar (Nov 8, 2004)

Good News! 

I have been waiting for a month for clearance to use the gym at work and today it finally happened! My agency had to draw up waivers basically so I can't sue them incase anything happens to me while I am at the gym. Yeahhhh I am going to workout tomorrow after work. Now I can be home earlier and not miss my shows  woooo hoooo!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 9, 2004)

That's great Jill! I'm glad to see you excited and everything working itself out.  Keep those cals rolling in


----------



## Jill (Nov 9, 2004)

Try doing shrugs with plates My new fav exercise


----------



## jstar (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Lis! I'm not counting calories but I know I am getting in alot more than before, I just listen to my body. When I am hungry I eat!

Jill - I will try those next shoulder day instead of the upright rows. I normally don't do shrugs but I am all for trying something new.  

I still need to post my arm workout from last night but I am at work and don't have the info in front of me so I will do it later.


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2004)

Why dont you do shrugs?? I luuuuuuuuv doing shrugies!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

I like shrugs but have to stick with DB's and BB. I wouldn't be able to grip the plates. The straps have helped me lots with the shrugs and heavy lunges.


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2004)

Our plates have little handle thingies on em


----------



## jstar (Nov 10, 2004)

How much weight do you use with them? I guess the reason I don't usually do them is because I just don't think to do them!

I wish we had handles on our plates, but we are a male-dominated gym so I guess that wouldn't work for them. You should have seen this guy grunting next to me at the gym last night...he was even making noises during his rest in between sets. UGH.


----------



## jstar (Nov 10, 2004)

*Tuesday, November 10th* 
*Arms:* 

*Tricep PD:*
12/10/10 x 60/50/40
9/9/9 x 70/60/50
9/9/9 x 70/60/50
9/9/10 x 70/60/50
8/8/8 x 70/60/50

*Alt DB Curls:*
12x10
12x12
9x15
9x15
9x15

*Close Grip BP:* 
10x40
11x40
12x40
13x40
14x40

*BB Bicep Curl (ez bar):* 
12x30
10x30
10x30
10x30
8x30

*Lying OH Press:*
15x20
7x30
7x30
7x30
4x30

*DB Hammer Curls:* 
12x10
10x12
8x12
8x12
7x12

*Comments:* 
Great workout! My arms still feel pumped a day later...hmm maybe they grew


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2004)

25-35-45 lb plates


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> How much weight do you use with them? I guess the reason I don't usually do them is because I just don't think to do them!
> 
> I wish we had handles on our plates, but we are a male-dominated gym so I guess that wouldn't work for them. You should have seen this guy grunting next to me at the gym last night...he was even making noises during his rest in between sets. UGH.


I am nobody to talk  I curse, breathe loud, moan... It's traing porn style with a dash of Rocky  I go heavy on shrugs and love them.


----------



## jstar (Nov 11, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 25-35-45 lb plates


   Wow you have some strong traps girl!!!

I'll try the 25's on shoulder day (Sunday). 

How many reps do you try to go for with shrugs?


----------



## jstar (Nov 11, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I am nobody to talk  I curse, breathe loud, moan... It's traing porn style with a dash of Rocky  I go heavy on shrugs and love them.



What an image. I bet the guys at your gym love it when you come in to train! 

Today I trained back at work on my lunch break. The girl who manages the fitness center must have thought I was on crack because I was female and lifting heavy weights hahaha. The only guy that was in there was benching 20 or 25 lb dbs...I thought to myself...hey I can bench more than him (ok- maybe not more but I can definitely get 25's)! I worked up to 30's once...need to get back to that level again. It is fun freaking people out.


----------



## jstar (Nov 12, 2004)

*Thursday, November 11th* 

*Back:* 

*WG Pulldowns:* 
12x40
9x70
9x70
9x70
8x70

*CG Pulldowns:* 
12x55
13x65
11x75
8x80
8x80

*CG Seated Rows:* 
10x55
11x60
8x65
8x65
8x65

*One Arm DB Rows:* 
12x15
12x20
8x25
8x25
8x25

*Hyperextensions:* 
3 x 12

*Comments:*
I worked out at the new fitness center today on my lunch break. I felt so AWESOME when I finished up, took a nice shower and went back to work. That was nice. It is funny b/c on the PD and row machine I can lift so much more than in my gym. The girl who manages the fitness center commented about my strength b/c she thought that machine was tough. Hmm, I thought it was much easier than the one at my gym.


----------



## jstar (Nov 12, 2004)

Is it time to go home yet? I am so bored today.  

It is so yucky outside. It might snow later.   
I am so depressed today. Too much crap going on. I just want to crawl under a rock and disappear


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2004)

Whats wrong???


----------



## jstar (Nov 12, 2004)

Man troubles   

I just have to figure things out and it sucks!


----------

